# Throat Problems



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I am fairly new here and have just recently started seeing an endo. I have posted my latest results under the newbie thread if any anyone needs all info. I was wondering if it is common to have issues where certain foods you eat seem to get stuck in your throat? I just finished eating a soft taco and it seems like some is stuck and the same thing happened last night. I am hypo w/enlarged thyroid and (2) nodulars apprx. 1.5 cm (awaiting biopsy date of 9/20). I really appreciate everyone sharing info and suggestions here. This site has been a God Send to me to be able to read and know I am not alone anymore! Hugs and well wishes to all!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I am the same way i was going to post this same question because i just joined this wonderful site a few days ago. I always feel like something is my throat particularly on my left side. It is getting very annoying,last month i was diagnosed with a goiter and largest nodules are 2.5-3cm nodules.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I will reply to both of you at the same time and let me say firstly that we are so glad to have you here.

Yes, yes!! Trouble swallowing, breathing at night and to this day even though I no longer have a thyroid, I absolutely cannot stand a single thing around my neck. Irritates me no end.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never had trouble wearing necklaces before, but I tried to wear one for today-1 month post-op. I could not stand it, and took it off after less than an hour!
I have found that I get out of breath more easily, which seems to be an issue of me breathing in less air. 
I also have trouble swallowing larger pills/vitamins, which has never bothered me before. I find that they actually go down better if I eat something the consistency of apple sauce with the pills than just taking water, like it gets my swallowing reflexes going in my throat and everything goes down.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I second what Andros said! Those are definitely symptoms!!

Lavender - I am 6 months post-op for TT and I'm still having some swallowing issues. I'm not sure who to follow up with, the surgeon or an endocrinologist. I have to be looking either straight ahead or down to swallow liquid. If my head is tilted back at all, I'll strangle on it. I have to be very careful with chewing and swallowing. I understand where you are coming from!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm....I see my surgeon next week. I could bring this up to him then. I am a bit intimidated because he is just so brief. I will have to make a list and get all my nerves together. Maybe see if someone will come with me for support. Time to be a big girl instead of hiding behind all my fear.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, It's super hard to stand up to Dr.'s, especially a specialist. I think the list is a perfect idea! You can always just hand the doctor the list and let him answer it that way!


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

I've always been intimidated by doctors, too! I hate that I am because really they are just people, too. Lately I've begun to develop a loathing for them because I haven't met one in a long time that hasn't looked at me like I'm anything more than a dollar sign. 
ACCCKK @ hillary, lavendar, and andros!!! You mean a thyroidectomy doesn't fix that throat thing? It's near driving me crazy right now. I don't know how Nicole and kayheard deal with theirs, both being larger than 1 cm! Do you think it matters where on the thyroid the nodule is as to whether or not it's bothersome?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had radiation for a large nodule and grave's disease, and my thyroid is completely dead. My endo said she can hardly feel any tissue left, yet when I feel hypo, tired, or I over-do, I feel like something is pressing there. It almost makes me feel like gagging at times. Pills and food are a little harder to swallow, and if I talk too much, I get hoarse. I can't sing anymore.

I just started Armour a few days ago, and am hoping it will make a difference. If not, I have wondered-is this how it will be from now on? Oh well, it could be worse! LOL!

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I had radiation for a large nodule and grave's disease, and my thyroid is completely dead. My endo said she can hardly feel any tissue left, yet when I feel hypo, tired, or I over-do, I feel like something is pressing there. It almost makes me feel like gagging at times. Pills and food are a little harder to swallow, and if I talk too much, I get hoarse. I can't sing anymore.
> 
> I just started Armour a few days ago, and am hoping it will make a difference. If not, I have wondered-is this how it will be from now on? Oh well, it could be worse! LOL!
> 
> Renee


Me too; I know that little dried up raisin is still there. I wish I had known all I do now. I would have had TT instead of RAI.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Allihurley said:


> I've always been intimidated by doctors, too! I hate that I am because really they are just people, too. Lately I've begun to develop a loathing for them because I haven't met one in a long time that hasn't looked at me like I'm anything more than a dollar sign.
> ACCCKK @ hillary, lavendar, and andros!!! You mean a thyroidectomy doesn't fix that throat thing? It's near driving me crazy right now. I don't know how Nicole and kayheard deal with theirs, both being larger than 1 cm! Do you think it matters where on the thyroid the nodule is as to whether or not it's bothersome?


Remember, the doctor is working for you. Like, essentially we are their bosses since we get to choose if we are going to go back or follow their suggestions or look elsewhere for an answer. I need to remember this myself. I am not just some poor helpless sick person at their mercy. I am in charge of what happens to me, and if I don't like the way someone treats me, I can see someone else.

I have not lost hope for my throat improving. My thyroidectomy was only 5 weeks ago, and I am still healing. My neck is still a bit swollen under the incision. Someone told me today that it can take a year for a surgical incision to heal, not just on the outside, but underneath. Everything has been cut open and tissues have to re-connect and stuff. This takes time. I am still new in the healing process and believe that things will get better yet. My throat was really sore for a while after the surgery and trach. That has gotten better and I am able to swallow things I could not swallow two weeks ago. My body has been through one heck of an ordeal this past year, and I have had to learn to re-adjust my expectations for healing.

I did not have a nodule, so I can not comment about that.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I had a TT on July 20th and I am having swallowing issues too. It is driving me crazy. My surgeon said he can't feel anything in my throat and is blaming it on GERD, so he sent me for an upper GI and esophogram. I am getting a second opinion from another surgeon on Tuesday. It feels like there is always something pressing against my trachea and I get nausea, food coming back up into my throat, sometimes it is difficult to breath, etc. I am wondering if it isn't scar tissue pressing on my trachea. I have had serious GERD issues for years, so whatever is going on is aggravating my GERD. I don't feel like my GERD is the cause. Anyway, I will be thrilled to get this sorted and soon!


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I hope it does clear up for you both soon and you have a speedy recovery. I truly feel your pain. It drives me crazy and my nodule is only 9mm! (Although my sister believes the throat problems are due more to the swelling rather than the nodule).


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Surgeon's opinion is that everything is healing normally, and he discharged me from his care today. He said that difficulty swallowing is normal and should get better in time along with the hard knot in my neck behind my incision. I was a bit irritated with his response to another issue, but I think I will start a new thread on that. 
I have been massaging my incision site with vitamin E oil at the suggestion of my massage therapist and chiropractor for the past few days. I haven't even used much pressure because everything is a bit sore, but I am noticing more movement in my neck. I no longer feel like the skin across my incision is pulling tight when I move my head or stretch my neck. Feels like progress. My singing seems to be improving slowly as well.


----------

